# تعريف علم المعادن بشكل عام...



## الشخيبي (5 يونيو 2006)

*مشاركة.....*

*أخي مهندس الفلزات...
أحييك على جهودك .... وأقدر لك اهتمامك بتخصصك وحرصك على إعلاء شأنه في الملتقى..
الملفات المرفقة تتحدث عن علم المعادن بشكل عام...

واقبل احترامي وتقديري..

أحمد*


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووور ....... جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الجيدة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الشخيبي (20 يونيو 2006)

*وإياكم أخوي الكريمين....أتمنى للملتقى التقدم والنجاح...*


----------



## materials man (20 يونيو 2006)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## الشخيبي (21 يونيو 2006)

*العفو..بارك الله فيك*


----------



## koki (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميله


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## الشخيبي (12 مارس 2007)

*العفو.. أهلا بكم جميعا..*


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا زززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
المنتدي في منتهي الروعة والافادة، لكن الوصلات قد رفعت وأنا بحاجة الى هذه الكتب.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد1970 (12 يونيو 2008)

جاري التحميل مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

thank you for all information


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك .......ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووور ....... جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الجيدة


----------



## الشخيبي (9 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لمروركم الكريم إخوتي في الله...*


----------

